# DVD/CD Drive not reading data CDs [Moved from XP]



## Indy Magnoli (Jan 1, 2008)

My DVD/CD writer drive is not reading data CDs. It can read/play/burn DVDs just fine and can play music CDs (not MP3 CDs, but real music CDs). I have looked in my control panel and there doesn't seem to be any driver conflicts (no little exclamation points). When I put a data CD into the drive, the reading light goes on and stays on. If I try to read a CD with MP3s on it, the drive recognizes the presence of a disk but says it has 0 free space and 0 files on it. What's going on? :4-dontkno

Kind regards,
Magnoli


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: DVD/CD Drive not reading data CDs*

Hello Magnoli, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Try this workaround for Non- responsive CD/DVD’s; it requires modifying The Registry.

*Warning:* _Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk._

*Note:* If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys. 

*Remove the Registry Entry*

*1:* Click *Start* > *Run* > in the box type *regedit* > *OK.*

*2:* Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}*

*3:* On the *File menu*, click *Export*.

*4:* In the File name box, type *savedkey*, and then click *Save*.

*5:* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *UpperFilters* > click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu > *Yes*. 

*6:* Click the *REG_MULTI_SZ *data type *LowerFilters* > click *Delete* on the *Edit* menu > *Yes*.

*7:* Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.

Upon rebooting, all should be 'normal'.

Give this a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Indy Magnoli (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DVD/CD Drive not reading data CDs*

Thanks for your help! There was no UpperFilter listed, but I deleted the LowerFilter and rebooted. The drive doesn't have the reading light locked on when I insert a data CD (so that's a change), but it still isn't seeing any data on the disk. :4-dontkno

Kind regards,
Magnoli


----------



## Indy Magnoli (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DVD/CD Drive not reading data CDs*

bump... still can't get it to work. Ideas?

-Magnoli


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: DVD/CD Drive not reading data CDs*

Ill move you to our Hardware section and let the Techs there have a look for you.

:4-cheers:


----------



## Indy Magnoli (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks!

-Magnoli


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Indy Magnoli!! :wave:

Welcome to TSF :wave:



Can you try to check several things first, whether:

1. Your cd/dvd drive detected in BIOS?

2. Your cd/dvd drive is listed under Device Manager?


Then, it is detected, is there any error code? Post back here so that I can guide you further :smile:


----------



## sangram (Feb 22, 2008)

hey guys I have a wierd prob....thing is, it takes me about half an hour to burn a dvd with nero 7, using lg gsa h55n...can anyone suggest a remedy???


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi sangram! :wave:

It is advisable for you to create a now thread on your own, rather than posting on others. This might cause a confusion as the other user also might check out this thread.


----------

